# What dosage of Clomid got you that BFP?



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Just wondering?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good idea!


----------



## Pumpkin Pie (Feb 28, 2006)

50mg, 3rd month of taking it. (DD now 2yrs old)

Now on 50mg again and month 2, CD23.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## sam260872 (Jan 16, 2006)

interesting results, i would like to know if any one fell the month after finishing clomid

i have done three months of 50mg and all bfn
but this month no clomid as waiting for referal to come hrough and i am on day 23 feel sick bad heart burn and tired , but to affaid to hope 

love sam


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

150 for me


----------



## samfree (Mar 20, 2005)

month 1 50 mg BFN
Month 2 50 mg BFN
Month 3 50 mg BFN
Month 4 100mg  

Hi girls hope you are all well
i often lurk here to see how you all are.

I'm up to 28+5 now so the time has flown by.

Wishing you all a speedy BFP

samxxxx


----------



## Pumpkin Pie (Feb 28, 2006)

Threads like this really give hope to us clomid chicks - thank you


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

It does doesn't it Punpkin Pie


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

As you can see from my avatar at the bottom, I was on 50mg!!

    Nikki hun 

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Keza ! (Jan 27, 2006)

ello everyone
i fell with my ikkle man one 3rd cylce of 50mg, was trying for baby number 2 for 7 months but medical problems with my womb might stop me carrying another baby am gutted waiting for consultant app on the 3rd   !

watching the room cos my 3rd cycle of clomid is sat in bathroom cabinet !! gutted

kerrie


----------



## JLo161201 (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi - I got my BFP on the 6th and final round of Clomid (100mgs).  Good Luck! x


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi,

I guess I am one of the extremely lucky ones:

1st pregnancy - 100mg & 1st cycle

2nd pregnancy - 50mg & 2nd cycle

Best of luck to all of you   

S xxxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I am also one of the lucky ones 50mg 1st cycle.

Good luck ladies.

Bev xx


----------

